# Selling Italian vehicle in Britain or another country



## philotalian (Nov 10, 2014)

Hi there everyone, I am looking at the possibility of selling my Italian registered campervan in Britain - is it legal to do this and if so, how expensive and time consuming is it? I am a British citizen so that may or may not help.

I know that when I bought a car from Sweden to Italy two years ago, it cost me an arm and a leg to transfer the registration and so forth - it was a bureaucratic nightmare and I am not going to be a glutton for more punishment! But this is going the opposite direction out of the country so it might not be so difficult?

Also, is it legal to own and drive an Italian registered vehicle if you are not a resident or Italian citizen?
I know that if you are a resident for one year, you have to sit a driving test now or pay a big fine.

So I am wondering that if I travel in and out of Italy on an International Licence (in an Italian registered vehicle), whether that will keep the police happy if they pull me over?

Thanks!


----------

